
Portable C Compiler (pcc) - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portable_C_Compiler
======
mutin-sa
Another similar C compiler: [http://tinycc.org/](http://tinycc.org/)

------
mutin-sa
Very old, but still intresting.

~~~
mutin-sa
Windows version available.
[http://pcc.ludd.ltu.se/ftp/pub/win32/](http://pcc.ludd.ltu.se/ftp/pub/win32/)

